# is Tesla worth it?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is it one of the better "luxury" sedans one can get out there? I think "luxury" in Uber's eyes should include leather seats, etc.

I saw a Tesla for auction, not sure how much starting bid is but it was low mileage but does not have a battery. Is the battery the main cost of the Tesla? Is it actually electric and doesn't need gasoline? If this is fact, then I think the rideshare type of jobs might make a lot more business sense if one does not use a gas guzzler and be spending money on gas, right? Or is gas still cheaper than a Tesla battery?


----------



## m35ken (Jul 16, 2017)

It's 100% electric. The battery is the main and most expensive part of the car. The cost is around 30k. Only worth it if you can win auction for under 10k as the car value should be around 50k.

You can put Tesla model s in the class with Mercedes s class and BMW 7 series.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> The cost is around 30k


I beg your Pardon?
Just add a few "Extras" and it will shoot up to $55-$65K.
Still....a Dream come true.

But if you have Time, VW, Audi and some others will flood the US Market with E-Cars next year.
Great competition = prices will fall.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i sat in a friends tesla, and i DO NOT agree it should be a uber black car. tesla is not luxury at all


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

While Tesla is cool and every kid on the block wants one, It's absolutely garbage comparing to any other luxury cars. 

I don't know if anyone on this forum plays computer games, If you do it's a lot easier for me to explain: Tesla is basically like a game in Beta testing stage. It's buggy, It's incomplete, Instead of getting paid like a real tester, You are actually PAYING to test their beta stage cars to help them fix it. 

Minimalist design is not an excuse for them to miss out essentials like cup holders, door pockets, sunglasses holder etc on a 100k car. I understand Elon was a software engineer those ppl in Tesla did not make cars, But it's unforgivable for them to miss out on those details. People who can't pay attention to details can not make good cars, period. You can not feel the same level of luxury inside a 100k Model S even comparing to a 40k Acura. Giant touch screen is not easier to use than those physical dials for volume and temp controls. 

The worst part, Knowing people working with software tend to fix things till they are broken, Last advantage of Tesla, High tech feature will become a bigger headache in reality as time goes by, Just like a flagship model smartphone from a few years ago will get slower over time and eventually become unusable, It will happen to Tesla as well. Every software update will render the last gen model slower and more unstable, Your screen can freeze or become unresponsive, Because the hardware inside your car is still the same from several years ago, And computer parts get obsolete really fast. 

Finally they depreciates like crazy, Because once someone gets tired of this toy, It will be rid off and used toy don't worth much.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Instead of getting paid like a real tester, You are actually PAYING to test their beta stage cars to help them fix it.


Just like Microsoft and Apple have been doing it for years, I agree. Lol.
Wait for the Europeans to flood the Market next Year with E-Cars. I'm learning that VW has really ramped up their E-Models, just like Audi and Mercedes.
Mercedes is also producing a whole House Battery, just like Tesla's "Power-wall".
Stay tuned for more E-cars and E-Technology in the near future.

Add on:
Hopefully, Tesla's Screen won't freeze up since it runs on a customized version of Linux.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Considering that you're basically driving a glassbox that only the dealer can repair...sure go ahead


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Well what's the "cheapest luxury" car anyone should look into instead? I'm wondering if Uber's luxury black service is actually on demand? In Baltimore, most of these uberX riders could care less as long as they get the cheapest ride around.



USMCX said:


> Considering that you're basically driving a glassbox that only the dealer can repair...sure go ahead


I probably meant to say used...



Snowblind said:


> I beg your Pardon?
> Just add a few "Extras" and it will shoot up to $55-$65K.
> Still....a Dream come true.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Is it one of the better "luxury" sedans one can get out there? I think "luxury" in Uber's eyes should include leather seats, etc.
> 
> I saw a Tesla for auction, not sure how much starting bid is but it was low mileage but does not have a battery. Is the battery the main cost of the Tesla? Is it actually electric and doesn't need gasoline? If this is fact, then I think the rideshare type of jobs might make a lot more business sense if one does not use a gas guzzler and be spending money on gas, right? Or is gas still cheaper than a Tesla battery?


You can do home solar storage with used prius batteries also . . .


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Cost to drive a Kia Niro a 100 miles $5 (in fuel).
Cost to drive a Tesla a 100 miles $2.50 (in electricity).
You have to drive the Tesla 400,000 miles for the "gas" savings to pay off vs the Niro.

$25,000 Niro vs $35,000 Tesla (2 year waiting list Model 3).


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

...


cratter said:


> Cost to drive a Kia Niro a 100 miles $5 (in fuel).
> Cost to drive a Tesla a 100 miles $2.50 (in electricity).
> You have to drive the Tesla 400,000 miles for the "gas" savings to pay off vs the Niro.
> 
> $25,000 Niro vs $35,000 Tesla (2 year waiting list Model 3).


except I don't pay for electricity....The Power company pays me.
My next Car will most likely be a E-Car, just don't like the few options we have at the moment.
I did drive the BMW i3, and was impressed.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, the i3 only seats driver + 3 pax , so you can't use it for rideshare. Otherwise, cool car. Very futuristic interior, carbon-fiber body, BMW fit and finish.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

If you got the model S back when it came with free supercharging and got every major problem component replaced within the 100,000 mile warranty, it would be worth it in that over the life of the vehicle (300,000+ miles or 5 years of full time uber) you would save roughly $36,000 in fuel (25 mpg avg 3$ a gallon avg) making this car cost roughly $10,000 with tax rebates. Not to mention oil, filters, spark plugs, fluids, etc, many parts to fail on an ICE.

The batteries in the early model s seems to last a long time based on high mileage reports. The earlier batches had good chemistry/cooling.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

The Mercedes C class is an excellent entry level luxury car, I think they have a CLA in the low 30K range. Also, if you are serious about Uber, I would get something that qualified for UberX. UberSELECT AND UberXL like the Acura MDX, you can get a slightly used one for low 30K range.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

cratter said:


> Cost to drive a Kia Niro a 100 miles $5 (in fuel).
> Cost to drive a Tesla a 100 miles $2.50 (in electricity).
> You have to drive the Tesla 400,000 miles for the "gas" savings to pay off vs the Niro.
> 
> $25,000 Niro vs $35,000 Tesla (2 year waiting list Model 3).


Man I saw that into. I want it. Suv with the gas mileage of a prius. Sheett


----------

